# Meteohub+iomega Iconnect - Mais uma opção para dados online



## geoair.pt (17 Out 2011 às 14:03)

Boas,
Ao visitar a pagina do meteohub, deparei-me com mais esta solução:



> When Meteohub started the idea was to utilize an already widely available piece of cheap hardware, that can easily converted by any interested user into a Meteohub system. NSLU2 was the ideal solution to start with, as it provided the needed features and was quite easy to patch into a Meteohub unit. Today NSLU2 is out of production for years, the units start to fail in many cases and connectivity options and computational power is no longer on par even with what we expect from an embedded system.
> Looking around during the last few years brought interesting alteratives, but none of these could be bought at your local computer store. This is changing right now. Working on a Meteohub port on the Iomega iConnect has been finished and the result is promising:
> iConnect has 4 USB ports
> drives less than 5 watt from mains
> ...



Que vos parece?


----------



## Weatherman (16 Nov 2011 às 11:44)

Bom dia

Já alguem no forum tem iomega Iconnect+meteohub se sim opiniões

Desde já obrigado pelas informações


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Nov 2011 às 14:14)

Weatherman disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Já alguem no forum tem iomega Iconnect+meteohub se sim opiniões
> 
> Desde já obrigado pelas informações


Eu já tenho o Iomega Iconnect, (chegou há dias, ainda nem o tirei da caixa), o cartão SD aconselhado e falta-me só o leitor de cartões SD, mas sinceramente estou a pensar em deixá-lo só como NAS ou mesmo vendê-lo.
O facto de ter de gastar quase 100€ na licença do meteohub e ficar 'limitado' ao iconnect, sem poder usar o programa weatherlink (ou outro qualquer)fez-me reflectir um bocado e pensar numa outra solução mais 'flexível'. Neste momento estou a estudar a hipótese que alguns colegas do forum dizem já ter implementado que passa por um portátil usado (por. ex. Magalhães ou outro do género) e utilizar um programa alternativo ao meteohub, como o cumulus ou FreeWX.
Tendo em conta que o portátil será para ficar só como 'servidor' de dados meteo, até um que tenha o display avariado serve, e encontram-se algumas ofertas em sites de leilões e similares por preços inferiores a 100€, (mesmo que se compre o *Virtual VP* para acrescentar alguma flexibilidade  pelo que a solução final ficará sempre mais barata e mais flexível que o Iomega + meteohub apesar de o gasto energético poder ser maior.


----------



## Weatherman (16 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Nov 2011 às 21:57)

Weatherman disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta.



De nada, sempre às ordens


----------

